

Ask HN: Asian or African News Sources? - tokenadult

Thanks to all for a great 2011 with a lot of opportunity to learn together on Hacker News. One of the best things about HN is how international the community is here--Americans like me may make up the plurality of users, but there are users from all over the world. I have a question for all of you who know news sources from outside the "inner circle" of traditionally English-speaking countries: what news sources do you recommend (in the English language, for this question) published in places where many readers use other languages? A while ago on Hacker News there was a discussion about whether a story from India came from a reliable source, and there was a subthread about which newspapers in India are most objective and do the best job of checking facts. Similarly, there is a vigorous English-language press in Pakistan, in several ASEAN countries, and in a variety of countries in Africa. I'd like to hear from knowledgeable readers how the different sources from different countries compare as reliable sources of news.<p>For finding (and commenting on) new stories submitted to Hacker News, what are news sources with good reporting on science and technology developments (always interesting topics here) and what are news sources that accurately report economic trends or business stories of interest to hackers, start-up founders, or investors? What sources are especially good for helping Americans and other people who live in English-speaking countries see the world beyond inner circle of English-speaking countries?
======
leakybucket
I can't really speak to the 'accurately' part of the request, but 2011 was the
year I added aljazeera to my news sources, due to its coverage of the Arab
Spring uprisings.

